# Can't get IP with dhcpcd

## seppelrockt

I need to use the xsupplicant with eap-md5 to get access to the LAN of my university and use there WAN/internet connection.

The authentification works (I've checked that with "xsupplicant -i eth0 -d A -f" that brings full debug output). 

Next I need to get an IP from the dhcp server of the university. I used dhcpcd to get this, but it doesn't work. All it says is "broadcasting dhcp_recover" and than I get a timeout after 60 seconds. I've checked dhcpcd on my local AP and it worked fine, so it seems not to be a hardware problem. The laptop uses b44 + mii kernel modules for the NIC.

I have SuSE 9.3 installed on an old box and everything works fine there - they are using the same b44 + mii modules and the same dhcpcd-1.3.22-p4 (I have tested r6 and r9 on Gentoo). The problem is I can't find out what might be differences between the gentoo and SuSE network setups as the SuSE network scripts are way to complex for me.

On the gentoo box, I've also tried dhclient with no sucess. When I invoke dhcpcd with the -B parameter, I get an IP and the logs look good but I can not ping the gateway, nameservers and so on (Destination Host Unreachable). To be honest I do not realy understand what the -B option does.

The result is the same as with dhcpcd -B eth0 when I configure static IP / broadcast / gw / nameservers - no inet and no pings. I also realized in both cases that the output of "route" comes very slow, ~10 sec I would say until it shows the default gw (which is set correctly). I assume this is because they can not be reached. 

With WinXP everything works on the laptop and I can ping.

Is there a possibility to collect some more output from the dhcp stuff - the one liner from dhcpcd -d saying "broadcasting dhcp_discover" doesn't help very much. It would be good to know whether the problem is on server or client side.

I hope some people here can help me - just tell me if further output/configs is needed and I will put it in.

Have been working on this for tree days and still no clue  :Sad: 

THANKS

----------

## Gridmark

Perhaps, when you get your gateway and IP your resolv.conf file isn't being updated. Try adding a few nameservers to it.

You could also try just pinging the IP addresses themselves. If it is a DNS problem you should be able to ping them no problem.

If that doesn't help, perhaps you nic drivers aren't quite up to snuff... Post what modules you're using and output of 'lspci'.

```

nameserver 216.223.224.6

nameserver 216.223.224.7

```

----------

## Alex Ludd

Is it possible to change the password so that the network admin can't see what I'm doing? What about the root?

----------

## jkhax0r

Hey I was wondering if anyone got this problem resolved because I have pretty much the exact same problem.  When using XSupplicant with LEAP, it gets that my username has been authenticated and iwconfig reveals a new key that must have been assigned, but then when I goto get an IP assigned from the DHCP, it just hangs forever.  Anyone know of any common problems with xsup and dhcpcd or some setting that dhcpcd needs.   

I'm on gentoo using ndiswrappers with a broadcom card that has worked with everything else including WEP keys in the past.  Now I just want to get it working on our LEAP servers at school.  Actually I had it working last year with xsupplicant, but I'm sure things have changed in my setup since then.  (i.e. newer versions of xsup and ndiswrapper, kernel, etc.)

Thanks

----------

## GothicKnight

Hi. I'm having the same problem here, also a bradcom PCMCIA ASUS Wlan100G chipset card that works fine until dhcpcd is called to get the IP. I've posted some topics in hope of some help but so far nothing as come  :Sad: 

  If some one get any info, please send me a message or post a reply here  :Smile: 

----------

## jkhax0r

Gothic, if you figure it out elsewhere, please post the solution here because I am sure there are many others with similar problem.  I will do the same when I figure it out.

Thanks

----------

## jkhax0r

A possible problem, although I don't think it is the case for my school LEAP connection, is that the router could be filtering based on your MAC address.  I just noticed from my home router that similar symptoms occur when my MAC is being blocked.  The log for dhcpcd just showed an attempt to obtain an address and then no response.

----------

## GothicKnight

Can't be... In windows all works fine. I  don't know DHCP and PEAP MS-CHARv2 but I'm starting to think if isn't a windows only dhcp server for "security reasons".  I have a script that I'll put here later that makes my wireless connection.

  MORE: A friend of mine can set a static IP based on a previouse DHCP IP he got. I can't implement that, I can't sniff any (for example) any netbios broadcasts only some package from the AP with the shared key for WEP.

  The autentication is well done, I know the network admin and he showed me that the server has accepted my login. So de AP should let me have access to the fisical network, but I think it don't.

  The network admin has a sucesfull wireless internet connection with 2.6.10 in FC3 using xsupplicant and dhclient.

----------

## GothicKnight

Gentlemen I've got it!!!!

  My first problem was some of the kernel options (mine was AES)

```

(...)

<*> "SHA1 digest algorithm"

(...)

<*> "AES cipher algorithms (i586)"

(...)

<*> "Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm"

<*> "CRC32c CRC algorithm"

(...)

Device Drivers ->

Networking Support ->

Wireless LAN (Non-Hamradio)

[*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions

```

  Then the supplicant program, I has using xsupplicant and now the wpa_supplicant. I've edited the /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf to...

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

#not supported set ap_scan=0, for ndiswrapper set ap_scan=2

ap_scan=1

network={

ssid="<ESSID>"

key_mgmt=IEEE8021X

eap=PEAP

identity="<USER>"

password="<PASS>"

phase2="auth=PEAP"

}

```

  You can see the following URL's for more specifications on your network.

http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/

http://certifications.wi-fi.org/wbcs_certified_products.php?TID=2

  Next to get connected do...

```

wpa_supplicant -D ipw -d -w -i eth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

iwconfig eth1 essid "<ESSID>" enc open

dhcpcd eth1

```

  To a diferent driver (-D option) seek more info on the URL's provided, I'm using ndiswrapper (-D ndiswrapper). Also the device may not be eth1. See iwconfig output for wireless extensions.

  It's possible to set all this configuration using the last baselayout on /etc/conf.d/net and /etc/conf.d/wireless but I was so exited that I've posted this first!!!!

  Best of luck to you all  :Very Happy: 

----------

